
Unicorn, e-scooter startup from co-creator of Tile, shuts down with no refunds - undefined3840
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/7/21000094/unicorn-electric-scooter-shut-down-refund-tile
======
greenyoda
A class action lawsuit could be interesting. While it would be impossible to
collect damages from a company with no assets, the plaintiffs might find,
through subpoenaed emails and records, that the CEO was personally aware that
the company was taking money from customers after knowing the company couldn't
deliver its product. If so, would they be able to sue the CEO for fraud and go
after his personal assets?

This article suggests that owners of a company can be sued for acting in bad
faith, such as when "the corporation is used to incur debts far exceeding the
corporate resources with no intention of repaying the liabilities":

[https://info.legalzoom.com/can-person-owns-corporation-
sued-...](https://info.legalzoom.com/can-person-owns-corporation-sued-
fraud-21654.html)

